# DxO Optics Pro v11.1 released - supports 1Dx2



## JMZawodny (Jul 6, 2016)

Subject says it all. Going to give it a test drive shortly. Post your experiences with the new version.

I took a series of photos of a piece of stationery (with subtle shading in the background detail) at ISOs 3200, 6400, 12800, 25600, and 51200 and then processed them 'as shot', with HQ NR lum set to 40, and Prime NR lum again set to 40. There are some interesting results and differences. I'll try to find a good way to post some example images, but in summary: the details fade noticeably at ISO 25600 and 51200. The color balance seems to shift to the blues at these two ISOs as well. There is no obvious effect of adding NR at ISO 3200. At ISO 6400 (and somewhat at ISO 12800), Prime NR seems to produce sharper results than the HQ NR setting. I have not tried to compensate for the apparent loss of detail at the highest ISOs by making other adjustments, so I can't tell if it is a true loss of contrast or not. My bottom line is that I would not use ISO 51200, but 25600 is definitely an option if required to get the shot.

You can find the images here https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmzawodny/sets/72157667881981564


----------



## Neutral (Jul 6, 2016)

Installed update today, tried with some images.

Do not have for now real life shots at high ISO but using Prime NR at relatively high ISO (around 4000 – 8000) getting good results, visually better than can get using LR6.
Plan to do some tests later.

Here is one example of using DXO11.1 for 1DXm2 with EF70-200 F2.8L IS USM II +1.4exIII.

Shot at 1/1250sec, f/4.5, 280mm, ISO4000.
Original a bit noisy in shadows, LR6 does not clean it well without smearing fine details in well exposed areas but DXO11.1 with Prime NR does all required very well.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 6, 2016)

Neutral said:


> Installed update today, tried with some images.
> 
> Do not have for now real life shots at high ISO but using Prime NR at relatively high ISO (around 4000 – 8000) getting good results, visually better than can get using LR6.
> Plan to do some tests later.
> ...



The CA is not well controlled, I am surprised.


----------



## Neutral (Jul 7, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Subject says it all. Going to give it a test drive shortly. Post your experiences with the new version.
> 
> I took a series of photos of a piece of stationery (with subtle shading in the background detail) at ISOs 3200, 6400, 12800, 25600, and 51200 and then processed them 'as shot', with HQ NR lum set to 40, and Prime NR lum again set to 40. There are some interesting results and differences. I'll try to find a good way to post some example images, but in summary: the details fade noticeably at ISO 25600 and 51200. The color balance seems to shift to the blues at these two ISOs as well. There is no obvious effect of adding NR at ISO 3200. At ISO 6400 (and somewhat at ISO 12800), Prime NR seems to produce sharper results than the HQ NR setting. I have not tried to compensate for the apparent loss of detail at the highest ISOs by making other adjustments, so I can't tell if it is a true loss of contrast or not. My bottom line is that I would not use ISO 51200, but 25600 is definitely an option if required to get the shot.
> 
> You can find the images here https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmzawodny/sets/72157667881981564



I did some test today with 1DXm2 at very high ISO and here some results for comparison at ISO 51200 - all 100% crops at 1:1 view.

First snapshot is LR NR – luminance slider at the point when details just start to get too blurry.

Second snapshot is DXO 11.1 Prime NR with default settings.

Third snapshot is double pass noise reduction - first DXO Prime with default settings and then DXO output processed in Photoshop using old good Noise Ninja plugin. This produces most pleasing results.

I was using multi-pass NR with different NR methods at each pass in extreme cases since long time back in cases when no single method works well. This might requires several re-iterations adjusting parameters for each pass to get best possible results.

Definitely resulting resolution at very high ISO drops down due to the noise dissolving fine details but still acceptable results could be obtained even at very high ISOs.


----------

